# Soil capping with columbo/Ada



## Alastair (14 Apr 2012)

Just curious, normally in  a low tech tank with soil, the soil is capped with sand or gravel to prevent the soil leeching into the water.
However, would adding columbo and Ada Amazonia as a cap cause any problems with them containing nutrients too? I prefer the look of these over sand but not too sure in a el natural tank if I'd run into problems. 
Tank will be low light, heavily planted with plants above and below water, no co2 no ferts and just the occasional addition of seachem equilibrium.,


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (14 Apr 2012)

*Re: Soil capping with columbo/Ada*

Why would there be a problem, other than cost? If you have Amazonia you don't need the soil and if you have the soil you don't need the spend money Amazonia, just use any black or grey gravel.

Cheers,


----------



## Alastair (14 Apr 2012)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Why would there be a problem, other than cost? If you have Amazonia you don't need the soil and if you have the soil you don't need the spend money Amazonia, just use any black or grey gravel.
> 
> Cheers,



Hi Clive, 
Thanks for the quick reply. I have both already you see, but not enough ada/columbo to provide enough substrate coverage so was going to put a base layer of soil and cap with Amazonia and columbo. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ceg4048 (15 Apr 2012)

*Re: Soil capping with columbo/Ada*

OK, got it now. Yep, mix and match as you please...

Cheers,


----------

